# Flower Fields, Carlsbad, California



## Seefutlung (May 2, 2008)

Snaps from the Flower Fields, Carlsbad, California

#1






#2





#3





#4





Full gallery can be found here:
http://garyayala.smugmug.com/gallery/26 ... 3602_unXX2

Gary


----------



## Hoppy (May 2, 2008)

Wow!!! what stunning flowers. I love the contrast


----------



## Seefutlung (May 2, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> Wow!!! what stunning flowers. I love the contrast


 
Thanks Hoppy-


----------



## m1a1fan (May 5, 2008)

I can't believe the number of flowers that are in #3. It's just a carpet of color. I wouldn't mind seeing more of this area if you have the images.


----------



## Seefutlung (May 6, 2008)

m1a1fan said:


> I can't believe the number of flowers that are in #3. It's just a carpet of color. I wouldn't mind seeing more of this area if you have the images.


 
Go here:

http://garyayala.smugmug.com/gallery/2610004_4No9z#288283602_unXX2


----------

